# Sticky  Eating Your Way Back to Health



## Rick

If you have 20 minutes, this doctor gives a Ted video talk on how she used her dinner plate to battle her way back to horseback riding and biking.

It's incredible.


http://m.wimp.com/mindingmitochondria/


----------



## How Do I

This is Dr. Terry Wahls, BTW. I took notes. _Hope I get a passing grade!_ :bowtie:

If you have Cocoa Puffs and Twinkies on your kitchen shelves this diet may take some getting used to. :whistlin:

Myelin formation - brain needs vitamins B1, B9, B12, Omega 3's, Iodine
Neurotransmitters - Sulfur, B6
Mitochondria - B Vitamins, Sulfur, Antioxidants
Tried supplements ---then----> source from _REAL FOOD!_

3 cups green leaves every day
3 cups sulfur rich vegetables every day
3 cups colors every day


grass fed meat, organ meat, seaweed


Greens (green leaves) for Vitamins - Kale, Parsley (Dehydrator Kale Chips! Yummm!)

Sulfur - Cabbage Broccoli Cauliflower Onions Garlic Leeks Chives Mushrooms Asparagus

Colors (flavonoids and polyphenols) Beets Carrots Peppers or Berries or bright colored fruits.

Wild fish for Omega 3s salmon, herring, grassfed meat every day

Organ meat once a week

Seaweed for Iodine


Pay the price now (higher priced foods - or just grow yer own) or later (medical bills, diseases, disorders). The choice is yours!

-------------

Great video. I've been looking for more about her and her diet. _Appreciate the share Rick!_

Some about the research she mentions at the end of the video:


> Our research was presented at the 2011 Neuroscience Conference in Washington D.C. on November 13. We reported that 7 of 9 people with SPMS had clinically significant reduction in fatigue and improvement in the general health quality of life scores within 6 months of starting our intervention. At present we are working on writing up our initial data. Our second wave of subjects will be scheduled throughout the spring. It is a very exciting and rewarding time for the study team.


from her Non-Profit


----------



## Rick

Thanks so much for taking the time to present the summary for others.

If just one person swears off HF CS !


----------



## JIL

side note she did put in there that she rides her bike started out with one mile and increased to 18 miles. so i think the exercise also plays an extreme part in her over all health and she did say to add some grains in there your body does need them.


----------



## bajiay

Great info! Thanks!


----------



## Rick

Exercise is vital in our lives and wellness, for sure.


----------



## How Do I

If you don't or can't watch the vid, here is the transcript from her website.


----------



## How Do I

Alright, is it just me or does anyone else have a tough time eating kale raw? I'm really trying, I swear. Even mixed in with my salad I find myself hurriedly eating the kale first so I can chase it with lettuce to get the memory of the kale out of mind. Someone needs to breed some kale that tastes like chocolate chip cookies. 

I've seen some kale salad-type recipes, but I couldn't imagining having only kale as my salad. I shudder just thinking about it. Everything else is a walk in the park though.


----------



## Rick

I've never had kale, I guess i'll have to try it 

)

(GULP).


----------



## How Do I

I guess it's not really the _taste_ that bothers me. It is just the fact that it is much softer than something like, say lettuce. I found a recipe for the kale salad that said the key was cutting the kale into small strips. I'm getting ready to have another salad and will give that a try. Boy, I hope that does the trick!

ETA - Cutting into smaller strips definitely helps as far as I am concerned. Now off to steam some broccoli. Mmmm!


----------



## TxGypsy

I don't really like kale either. I get my kale in my daily green smoothie. I stuff the bottom half of my vitamix full of spinach and the top half full of kale(I throw in dandelion greens if they are in season) and sometimes fresh parsley. Add enough ice water for the vitamix to liquify the greens. Use the pusher if needed. I really pack mine full, so I always need it. Then I add organic unsweetened applesauce(1/2-3/4 cup), 3 dates and a sprinkling of salt. I drink half with breakfast and put the rest in a mason jar for an afternoon snack/energy drink. It's really very good and the applesauce and dates make it slightly sweet.


----------



## InvalidID

I recommend someone sticky this thread.


----------



## hercsmama

Thanks so much for sharing the video! This is something Dh and I have been talking about amd wanting to do for a bit now. Off to pick up our CSA for the week. It should have a ton of Kale BTW!


----------



## Whisperwindkat

Well, I don't eat that much every single day but we eat those things on a regular basis. Especially grass fed meat. That is the only meat that we eat other than fish or seafood. I also take a teaspoonful of seaweed each day. I just sprinkle it on something that I am getting ready to eat, almost like an herb. I eat 3 cloves of pickled garlic each day and we also use tons of garlic in our cooking along with onions. I don't eat organ meats and am just not sure if I can. Usually when we butcher the organ meats are chopped up for dog food. I do eat chicken gizzards though, so maybe that counts. Although I don't eat them on a regular basis. All the other veggies are eaten every week as they are staples to our menu, but they aren't eaten every day. We tend to follow Weston Price's teaching and this looks similar. Looks interesting.


----------



## MoonRiver

JIL said:


> side note she did put in there that she rides her bike started out with one mile and increased to 18 miles. so i think the exercise also plays an extreme part in her over all health and she did say to add some grains in there your body does need them.


From the transcript I couldn't find where she said to add grains.

I found this statement in the comments:


> Our brain is still trying to repair the damage being done by the immune cells. My approach is to reduce the inflammation by going gluten free, dairy free (and ideally grain free) and provide more of the building blocks to repair the myelin.


----------



## How Do I

We were at Whole Foods today and picked up some kale chips (mentioned in the vid) to see if we were going to like them. The brand we picked up were _Brad's Raw Chips_, 3 oz. bag for about _$7.50_. They look like a treat you would buy for your pet goat. I opened the bag when we got home and took a big whiff. Not bad. Pleasant earthy smell. The smell didn't agree with DW. I've had a few so far (pretty good if you maybe like gnawing on alfalfa) and they'll be good for when I have the munchies. We picked up some mung beans and adzuki beans last time we were there for sprouts in our salads. I'll probably try to grow our own beans if it is possible here. The kale chips, no way would I pay that much for kale chips again, but I'll try to give dehydrating some in the dehydrator a go.

The ingredients in this brand as listed on the package are (in order):
Carrots
Kale
Flax Seeds
Sprouted Buckwheat Groats
Scallions
Orange Juice
Bragg Apple Cider Vinegar
EVOO
Garlic
Himalayan Sea Salt
lots of LOVE

Oh, and _Gluten Free_ too. And I just tried another one...yep, goat treats. :thumb:


----------



## Rick

Ouch!


----------



## ChristieAcres

Yes, incredible things happen with changes to the diet and also increasing exercise! DH has now lost 18#s since he dropped GLUTEN from his diet, without changing anything else. He was already exercising regularly and is in the shape of an athlete at 55! My DS was shocked to see him drop and do 65 military pushups in a row without stopping (does 3 sets of 50 military pushups every other day, situps, arm curls, and wrist curls. He also rides his bicycle 4 miles 4/5 times a week, not that impressive, unless you saw the STEEP hill he pedals it up (again, without stopping). DS, my bio, not his, calls him "the animal!" 

We are both eating Gluten Free, following this diet:

Paleo Diet Lifestyle | paleo diet tips and recipes 

I have the cookbook and it is excellent (bought the hard copy, not the internet one).

My only comments about the video:

That was miraculous, absolutely! The only thing I saw different in her diet compared to Paleo, is making sure you got seaweed every week, and ate more vegetables in sheer volume. Otherwise, very little difference.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Kale? I dehydrate it and make Garlic Kale Chips and 100% who tried them, just loved them! Otherwise, I saute it in Pork Lard, add Garlic, Sea Salt & Pepper, and enjoy it that way, too. We have a juicer, too, will have to try some Kale varieties...

Right now, I have Siberian Kale going to seed. It overwinters here.


----------



## How Do I

Straight Garlic Kale chips sounds pretty good! It looks like they just ground all of these ingredients together and then spread out and dehydrated. Is that how you make yours? Or do you just sprinkle them with garlic powder or what? Care to share how you make yours? Pretty please?


----------



## ChristieAcres

How Do I said:


> Straight Garlic Kale chips sounds pretty good! It looks like they just ground all of these ingredients together and then spread out and dehydrated. Is that how you make yours? Or do you just sprinkle them with garlic powder or what? Care to share how you make yours? Pretty please?


You can use your own Garlic Powder or storebought. This is super easy! I like to add some Olive Oil (extra virgin organic) to a large steel bowl full of Kale Leaves. I cut them to make it easier to fit as many as possible per dehydrator shelf. I mix up the Kale Leaves to thinly coat a bit of Olive Oil on them, then liberally sprinkle Garlic Powder, Sea Salt, and Fresh Ground Pepper. You can also add Basil, Oregano, or other spices that would compliment Garlic... I mix them up, again, then spread them on the dehydrator sheets. I then set my dehydrator (Excalibur) to 135F until they are crunchy. It took a few hours, didn't really time them as I didn't use a recipe. I made a whole bunch of them, even sealed some in mylar, for preps! I also used the oven, but preferred the Dehydrated Kale Chips much more:happy:


----------



## How Do I

TY LC! That sounds easy enough.


----------



## Kelly

Thanks for sharing this video Rick. A couple years ago I heard Sharon Greenspan (?) give a talk at the Mother Earth News Fair in PA about the benefits of eating raw foods and have been trying hard to change up my diet ever since. Luckily my husband is on board with me (which is great because he was really a meat and potato kind of guy before). Videos like this give me an extra push to eat healthier.


----------



## Rick

Kelly said:


> Thanks for sharing this video Rick. A couple years ago I heard Sharon Greenspan (?) give a talk at the Mother Earth News Fair in PA about the benefits of eating raw foods and have been trying hard to change up my diet ever since. Luckily my husband is on board with me (which is great because he was really a meat and potato kind of guy before). Videos like this give me an extra push to eat healthier.


Glad you liked it. If you Facebook, these folks have good info and nutrition charts:

Young and Raw | Facebook


----------



## OUVickie

I started a diet like that last month. The Primal Blueprint plan. It's going great. I've lost on average 2-3 lbs per week by sticking to meat, veggies, fruit, nuts, eggs and some dairy - such as butter, cream and some cheese. My carb addiction has been curbed and I feel much better. Here's the link to this particular plan:
Welcome to Markâs Daily Apple | Mark's Daily Apple


----------



## rxkeith

from dr joel fuhrman

the GBOMBS diet

Greens
Beans
Onions
Mushrooms
Berries
Seeds

helps reduce the incidence of breast, prostate, cervical, and thyroiditis. 
has been shown to reverse cell dysplasia, the first step in the cancer process.



keith


----------



## MoonRiver

How Do I said:


> Alright, is it just me or does anyone else have a tough time eating kale raw? I'm really trying, I swear. Even mixed in with my salad I find myself hurriedly eating the kale first so I can chase it with lettuce to get the memory of the kale out of mind. Someone needs to breed some kale that tastes like chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> I've seen some kale salad-type recipes, but I couldn't imagining having only kale as my salad. I shudder just thinking about it. Everything else is a walk in the park though.


I've heard it is good fried in coconut oil until it is crisp.


----------



## froggerlove

How Do I said:


> Alright, is it just me or does anyone else have a tough time eating kale raw? I'm really trying, I swear. Even mixed in with my salad I find myself hurriedly eating the kale first so I can chase it with lettuce to get the memory of the kale out of mind. Someone needs to breed some kale that tastes like chocolate chip cookies.
> 
> I've seen some kale salad-type recipes, but I couldn't imagining having only kale as my salad. I shudder just thinking about it. Everything else is a walk in the park though.


I don't necessarily like raw kale either. I like to use the leaves as wraps or kale chips. I love kale chips! We put a nutritional yeast on it that tastes like cheese


----------



## grisandole

Thank you for sharing, that talk is amazing!!


----------



## davidsam77

super:nanner::drum::nana::hobbyhors:hobbyhors:lonergr:


----------



## Damion

very informative article you shared about eating, thanks so much for taking the time to present the summary for others, keep doing such job...


----------



## zackefron

If you have 20 minutes, this doctor gives a Ted video talk on how she used her dinner plate to battle her way back to horseback riding and biking.


----------



## Pony

MoonRiver said:


> I've heard it is good fried in coconut oil until it is crisp.


I've heard that if you fry it in coconut oil, it is much easier to scrape the kale out of the pan and into the garbage. 

Seriously, I like my kale chopped up small and mixed into more conventional salad greens. Also works well if you saute it with cabbage.


----------



## HermitJohn

Pony said:


> I've heard that if you fry it in coconut oil, it is much easier to scrape the kale out of the pan and into the garbage.
> 
> Seriously, I like my kale chopped up small and mixed into more conventional salad greens. Also works well if you saute it with cabbage.


Baby kale is way to go. Grocery store kale usually pretty tough stuff.


----------



## Pony

HermitJohn said:


> Baby kale is way to go. Grocery store kale usually pretty tough stuff.


I'm going to plant some inside this Winter. That, and baby bok choy.


----------



## Rodeo's Bud

Kale is very misunderstood. There is a huge variety of kale out there.

Small tight leaved plants, large perrenial kale that one leaf is a meal. You can use it as a kale wrap.

Lots of ways to use it.

I actually like the large leaf varieties and use them like collard greens. Mix with some large leaf mustard greens and it is superb.

You don't have to just have a kale salad. Though some varieties are great for that.

Kale, like arugala will lose its bitterness after the first frost. So it makes a great fall/winter crop.


----------



## Danaus29

When I grow kale I grow Red Russian. Even the large leaves are tender if you remove the rib. It cooks up nicely and even hubby can eat it without having to chew tough greens. It goes well in scrambled eggs and sausage and makes a nutritious addition to ramen noodles.


----------

